# Power Package Swing Aid



## Khamelion (Jan 3, 2017)

I saw on social media an advert for Power Package swing aid, it peaked my interest and after reading the website and watching some of the video's I asked Santa to bring me one and he duly did so. I had it out for a try for the first time this evening and it is a good piece of kit.

The instruction recommends starting on a 8 or 9 iron, I chose 8 and following the advice to have a few swings without hitting a ball it wasn't long before I'd got myself into the correct position on the backswing, a few more and I was getting the strike correct and then the follow through, the result being sweetly struck shots straight as an arrow.

The idea behind the Power Package is to get you to set the correct hinge on the take away, the correct rotation of your arms on the back swing, down swing, strike, and follow through. I found that it helped me smooth my swing out, slow things down and get everything in the right order at the right time, good release and body turn with a good extension, instead of throwing my shoulder, flicking my wrists scooping at the ball and a resultant chicken wing.

I'll be using this when I'm at the range and probably in the back garden without any balls just to keep the pattern going and to help build the muscle memory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks not to dissimilar to the Swingyde which I got recently and love https://threeoffthetee.blogspot.co.uk/2016/12/swingyde-training-aid.html

I've found it's beginning to make a difference (38 points in the fog on Friday) and I can really feel me getting into some good positions especially as I have a quick (and inside) takeaway normally. I'm glad your device is working and hope you can kick on after using it for a while


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 14, 2017)

how you getting on with this pal?

Looks like it might help me


----------

